

Show HN: My first API, with SMS-based 3rd party auth method - nicholasreed

I've been experimenting with building an API for Spotversation over the last few weeks. I couldn't get OAuth to work correctly (yet) and I don't like the process anyway, so I made my own SMS-based 3rd party authentication method.<p>API Docs:
http://spotversation.com/api/docs (clickable link at bottom of page)<p>Example Event:
http://spotversation.com/shdh
Login: 6502068481 / fake<p>I'm really curious how it gets the basic concepts across for other developers. Thanks for any feedback!
======
nicholasreed
API Docs: <http://spotversation.com/api/docs>

Example Event: <http://spotversation.com/shdh>

